# 2005 TCR advanced



## YJim (Oct 25, 2013)

NOOB question... I'm going to check out a 2005 TCR Advanced tomorrow. It has a 1" crack in the top tube from a handlebar strike. I'm VERY comfortable with C/F repairs so I'm looking at about $50 in materials for the repair. I'm upgrading from a '76 Schwinn Super Le Tour 12.2 so this would be a HUGE upgrade. $600 for the complete bike. Only flaw is the crack... Here is the ad.

2005 Giant TCR Advanced. Full carbon frame. Large size = 58cm. Shifts perfectly since adding the compact crank. There is around 1000 miles on the bike.
- 9 speed rear cluster
- 10 speed Ultegra compact crank
- Mix of Ultegra and Dura Ace compnents
- Shimano wheelset
- Brand New Gatorskin rear tire (23mm)
- Specialized Turbo front tire (23mm)
- Ritchey carbon seatpost
- Ritchey WCS handlebars
- Speedplay pedals included
- Specialized 143 saddle

Thoughts?

Thanks! Jim


----------



## carbonconvert (Apr 12, 2009)

Regardless of whatever "deal" a used bike is, if it doesn't fit, its worthless.
No doubt a nice upgrade from your current bike. Many unseasoned riders ride frames too big for them. If it doesn't, you could still keep all the components, sell the frame and get another one that does.

Even a decent steel/aluminum frame that fits will ride nice and are inexpensive.


----------



## YJim (Oct 25, 2013)

I bought the bike! Thinking I'm going to love it but will definately repair and get fitted @ the LBS... It's crazy lightweight.


----------

